

Web.go: the easiest way to create web applications in Go - henning
http://www.getwebgo.com/

======
grok2
Doesn't it make sense to have a built in web-server for a Go framework (since
it seems like a language well-suited to creating server type software) rather
than have an external web-server like Apache? Just thinking...

